# What would u do



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

So I work a lot on a specific tract home builder houses. They usually put out around 500+ homes a year. The plumbing company I work for does all the plumbing on them. as well as a different company does all the heating. There are around 8 different crews to tackle these homes for plumbing. It is very organized, straight forward, and everything is about completing schedule on time. There are also specific START dates for each phase of the job. Plumbing and hvac BOTH have the SAME start day.

Takes about 2-3 days to rough in.

My question is, when I arrive to rough a home on day 1, the heating guys are ready to be done mid-day on MY day one. 

With that being said they are gas piping and want the water heater set on my day one, while laying out, checking proper material, making sure nothing is damaged, getting questions answered, all to make getting this house done on time. (We install w.h. on rough stage).

With as many homes there are to do, you don't want to burn any bridges or start a "war" with the hvac guys. It's a good vibe working with them, but gets annoying doing 2.5 roughs a week and deal with them wanting the water set on my day one 75% of the time because they A.) Started a day early, or B.) Brought in a double crew.

I have been very patient recently, but as if late I said "nope were not setting it till our day two when we are in the basement". They turned into cranky pants the whole day and threatened to backcharge. I thought that was a complete joke as they arrived a day early with a double crew. 

I talked with my project management about it, and they said they will bring it up at the next meeting. (Where all the trades, big shots get together). They said other plumbers are pissed about this too. Not all of our crew but some.

I just don't see this getting resolved as it has been an issue in the past as well.

No wants to be the bad guy, but this has to change. 

It more or less chaps my ass that they "expect" us to have the w.h. set, rather then appreciate it. And the new comers for that hvac company have a mindset that it is an expectancy. Pisses me off.

Only this builder it goes like this. If we don't set it, they have to make an extra trip back out to pipe to it. Last I checked that's how it goes.

These plumbers and hvac guys have working together 5+ years, but this issue is wishy washy.

Just seeing what you guys think about this or how you would handle this.
Maybe it's just the nature of the beast in this situation?


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

If I were the person responsible for the GC, I'd stagger the tin knockers one day, with the understanding that if you (the plumbers) bury them (the HVACs), you've got to unbury them on your company's dime. With cookie cutter lay out, I wouldn't think avoiding conflicts would be that difficult after the first day or two (a week at the most). Coordination is not rocket science, but it takes an impartial referee, ie., the job superintendent. If he or she is doing their job, everybody goes home happy.


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks for your input plumbus


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Looking back, I didn't address your question. 
What I would do is go to my supervisor and ask him to suggest what I described above.


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

The HVAC guys are tuning the natural gas?


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

I suggest that you take a crap and piss down a couple of their heat ducts to teach them a lesson.

.

but dont get caught:thumbup:..


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

Yes they do the gas and it's $hit too. Unfortunately in WI you don't need any certification to pipe n.g.. they would be lost piping up a real home. This stuff is 1"main, furn, w.h, f.p. possible range or dryer, that's it. Runs half inch branches to everything. This company is all about get in, get done,get out, rinse and repeat, it's sad


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

Plumbus said:


> If I were the person responsible for the GC, I'd stagger the tin knockers one day, with the understanding that if you (the plumbers) bury them (the HVACs), you've got to unbury them on your company's dime. With cookie cutter lay out, I wouldn't think avoiding conflicts would be that difficult after the first day or two (a week at the most). Coordination is not rocket science, but it takes an impartial referee, ie., the job superintendent. If he or she is doing their job, everybody goes home happy.


Everything is "suppose" to be set up and coordination is pretty good. It's the fact that they break the schedule rules, get ahead of us, and want the w.h. set asap. For the most part it is good and don't want to ruin the respectful work vibe and coordination between our plumbing and their ducts. That part is fine. I just feel like I'm on their clock or schedule when they want the w.h. set. Not respectful there. Just so they don't have to come back and thread 4 more pieces


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

Sorry guys, I know this really ain't about plumbing at all but more about job politics, it just bothers me this Flys and wanted to hear other pro's opinions


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

If what they are doing is effecting your productivity, ask nicely. If they don't respond in a manner you feel appropriate, go to the GC and state your case. If that doesn't work, you might consider asking Master Mark what your next step should be.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Quit your job and don't be a slave to the big man company


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CTs2p2 (Dec 6, 2011)

Can't you just point to the back of the truck and say there it is boys, if you want it done now go for it.. If not I'll let you know when it's in place.


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

Michaelcookplum said:


> Quit your job and don't be a slave to the big man company
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hear ya, perks, Benny's, pay, and hours are top notch tho... Maybe I cut a loss on this issue until more people bring it up to make the change


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

CTs2p2 said:


> Can't you just point to the back of the truck and say there it is boys, if you want it done now go for it.. If not I'll let you know when it's in place.


All material is dropped off by supplier. W.h. is in garage. They won't touch it for liability


----------



## CTs2p2 (Dec 6, 2011)

You guys should be starting before the tin knockers.
Not them first, not on the same start day, after you guys are done or on your day 3.
Or they can stop hiding behind liability and muster up the guts to set the damn heater lol


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

I would suggesting that the plumbing company run the gas threw there contract then the tinners can set equipment and leave and you can finish with running the gas last.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

I'd tell them well seeing how you guys are in here early it'll get done when I get to the basement. They have to come back and fire up the furnac and a/c on finish. Do the water heater then. I want to get along with everyone, but being the nice guy seems to get you kicked in the azz.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I've never done new constitution, only remods and additions. Both Masters I've worked for insist we get in before the tin knockers and sparkies. Sometimes that doesn't happen. Day 1 we say this is what we need, where we need it, "what do you need where?" We adjust to make everything work for them. Communication and plans up front works best. I've seen one of my masters rip electrical and hvac right out when the GC doesn't give us the time to talk before work begins. Funny thing is one election who got to one job before us ran all his wires right in our way. We ripped all his work out for drainage and he saw his mistake. We refer him for electrical now. 

Bottom line, a good GC lets the trades talk before work. If he doesn't, it's time to fire him, let someone else deal with his stupidity or if he's a good payer, charge him accordingly.


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

Good deeds never go unpunished!


----------



## Thundering Turd (Jul 13, 2016)

If the HVAC guys are not following the schedule you should not be expected to do things that make you less profitable. Bottom line is everyone is there to make money. You shouldn't have to compromise because they are not following the schedule. I use to do a lot of residential plumbing, including the gas pipe. Sometimes when we were slow, we'd go do the gas piping before they set the furnace. This was our choice, just like its theirs to start early. We would have to come back after the furnace was set to finish the piping to it. We never threatened to back charge anyone. The general contractor needs to inforce the schedule better.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

I'm with wyrickmech, but if yall can't get a contract to do all the gas, then maybe your boss can get it set up so they run the gas up to the where the w/h is going to be installed with a shutoff, tee, trash leg, cap/plug going to w/h. Then yall install w/h and do the last little bit of hookup.


----------



## CM Plumber (Jul 15, 2016)

I'd say don't take any crap but the situation might call for a little more diplomacy considering you're spending lots of time with these guys.. Supervisors better figure it out quick.


----------



## paultheplumber1 (May 1, 2014)

When I'm in the similar situation usually the tin guys will leave a nipple and a cap near where it's going and hook it up when they come back to do the stove, dryer, fireplace ect. In RI the plumbing and gas are 2 seperate licences and 2 seperate permits.


----------



## alldayplumbing (Jul 15, 2016)

I know I'm late to the party but this grinds my gears. It's not your fault they brought a double crew and needed to finish early. They expect it because it's going to hurt their margins if it takes too long, thats why they got all salty and cranky pants on you.


----------



## Cipp-pro (Jul 16, 2016)

Tell them you'll be setting wh on the trim out or set out as we call it. See how they like that one. Why do they need the heater there to run gas for it? They can't rough in gas. You set heater next day. And they tie it in when come to set fixtures. But still why do they run gas for wh. Maybe furnace I could see. But to the wh is strange. Taking money from the plumber


----------

